# New Life Georgia



## selene78 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi it's me again
Anybody tried surrogacy with New Life in Georgia? I searched their web site, and it seems that they have answer for every question I had.
What more, they have contracts to be download straight from web site! Amazing. And everything seems to be so clear and well thought over.
But I would like you to give me your experience - not just read agency marketing texts.
So if you tried, or can give me contact to someone who went this path with New Life in Georgia - I would appreciate.


----------



## HEC (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi there

Yes, our wonderful SM is nearly 16 weeks pregnant and we are (understandably) really happy with New Life Georgia. We needed an egg donor as well as a surrogate and we were successful on our 2nd attempt. They are very helpful if you email them and really lovely people when you meet them in person. 

If you have any specific questions, do just PM me and I'll try to help!

Good luck!
H


----------

